# Hitchin question



## ScotchHitchhikeHero (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone ever hitch from Portland Oregon to Montana? Couple weeks I am thinking about going to Yellowstone natl park. Looking for some options.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 22, 2020)

You have the option of taking the I 84 to Pocatello and then heading north through Rexburg, ID to West Yellowstone (Dirct route)...or you could hitch to Hermiston, OR and take the 395 north up toward Spokane and the hitch west on I 90 to Livingston,MT and then south to the park. 

I would reccommend the first route. Never done it though. Read through the forums on here and try to find some info. good luck.


----------



## WanderLost (Feb 24, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> You have the option of taking the I 84 to Pocatello and then heading north through Rexburg, ID to West Yellowstone (Dirct route)...or you could hitch to Hermiston, OR and take the 395 north up toward Spokane and the hitch west on I 90 to Livingston,MT and then south to the park.
> 
> I would reccommend the first route. Never done it though. Read through the forums on here and try to find some info. good luck.


Ya def I84. Its not bad and pocatello should be an easy hitch to idaho falls.


----------

